

Liquidity Hacking - how to build a 2-sided marketplace - jbreinlinger
http://pandodaily.com/2012/11/20/liquidity-hacking-how-to-build-a-two-sided-marketplace/

======
medinismo
anyone building a marketplace eventually comes to the realization that the key
to success is getting to liquidity. It is an elusive yet obvious conclusion.
This post is useful in that it attacks that problem with a bunch of tactics -
and marketplaces like chess, is 90% tactics.

------
johnsungkim
Good read for the 500+ friends of mine who talk of building a "____
marketplace."

